# Kultura > Kultur demokratike >  Turizmi kulturor i Shkodrs

## DEVIL_GIRL

Duke qene se Shkodra ka potenciale per te qene nje destinacion turistik atehere duhet te behen perpjekje qe te krijohen kushtet minimale per te arrirre dicka.
Ne Shkoder mungojne ngjarjet periodike (perve festivalit te femijeve),do te ishte me shume interes nje festival mbi muziken e trevave shkodrane bashke me vallet tipike te tyre.
Keshtu vihen re veorite muzikore por edhe vallet e kostumet.
Gjithashtu ne Shkoder eshte bere edhe turi i pare iklistik,e pse mos te behet do vit duke qene se Shkodra njihet per perdorimin ne mase te biikletave.Meqenese eshte edhe qender universitare mund te organizohen seminare te ndryshme shkencore.Si dhe te vazhdojne akoma germime arkeologjike pasi mund te zbulohen elemente te tjere interesant.(ky mund te jete nje plan per institutin arkeologjik)Te lyejme fasadat e pallateve dhe te mbajme pastertine e qytetit  pasi duhet te krijojme pershtypje sa me te mire per turistet qe ikin ,pasi ata do te terheqin te tjere me pas.
Ngadale ngadale ,ndertojme dika ...

Ridvana Qose
Shkence turistike-management te kultures dhe te territorit
Milano

----------


## tani_26

> Duke qene se Shkodra ka potenciale per te qene nje destinacion turistik atehere duhet te behen perpjekje qe te krijohen kushtet minimale per te arrirre dicka.
> Ne Shkoder mungojne ngjarjet periodike (perve festivalit te femijeve),do te ishte me shume interes nje festival mbi muziken e trevave shkodrane bashke me vallet tipike te tyre.
> Keshtu vihen re veorite muzikore por edhe vallet e kostumet.
> Gjithashtu ne Shkoder eshte bere edhe turi i pare iklistik,e pse mos te behet do vit duke qene se Shkodra njihet per perdorimin ne mase te biikletave.Meqenese eshte edhe qender universitare mund te organizohen seminare te ndryshme shkencore.Si dhe te vazhdojne akoma germime arkeologjike pasi mund te zbulohen elemente te tjere interesant.(ky mund te jete nje plan per institutin arkeologjik)Te lyejme fasadat e pallateve dhe te mbajme pastertine e qytetit  pasi duhet te krijojme pershtypje sa me te mire per turistet qe ikin ,pasi ata do te terheqin te tjere me pas.
> Ngadale ngadale ,ndertojme dika ...
> 
> Ridvana Qose
> Shkence turistike-management te kultures dhe te territorit
> Milano


Ke shume te drejte, jo vetem ne Shkoder por edhe ne qytete te tjere duhet te behet dicka. Po nga kush?

----------


## iliria e para

Shkodra ka rrethin e bukur, ka kalane, Shiroken, liqenin............. etj.
Mjafton per nje te huaj ti duhet ne makine te kaloje Shkodren  dhe te distrahohet.
Jo vecse rruget e shkodres por edhe kultura e shoferve (sjellja), tollovia jane te pakuptueshme.
Duhet bere shume per ta bere Shkodren atraktive per turistet vendas dhe ata te huaj.

----------


## fejer_nagy

Dikur qyteti me i madh ne territorin e Shqiperise se sotme, sot nje fshat i madh ne Shqiperine e veriut. Dikur nje nder qytetet me te rendesishme te gadishullit Ballkanik, hale ne sy e sllaveve te Malit te Zi qe kane synuar ta bejne kryeqytet te tyre, sot nje qytet provincial qe te vjen keq ta shohesh!

 Shkodra, e katandisur si mos me keq!

----------


## peoples

Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Sa bukur tingllon ky emr qyteti.Dhe sa njerz t mir ka.Ndjehet freskia e bjeshkve dhe e detit.Ne sy kam vajzat e bukura dhe djemt plot dshir pr jetn q kan pr t'i dhn qytetit,vndit ku ato jetojn nj prparim,nj shkundje nga mania e persekutimit.Kam vite pa shkelur n at qytet,por do e bj shpejt,edhe pse sht kthyer n nj fshat,si edhe ju e thoni,por aty sht vendlindja ime dhe nuk harrohet asnjher.Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.  Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Sh  kodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.Shkodra.

----------


## DEVIL_GIRL

Eshte e vertete qe shkodres i mungojne shume elemente te rendesishme per te qene nji pike turistike dhe mbi te gjitha per te ekspozuarkulturen e saj.Me vjen keq sepse eshte nje qytet i bukur por imazhi i disa  banoreve te saj ne vitet e fundit nuk e ka permisuar por ka arritur pikerisht te kunderten.Dhe referohem mbi te gjitha tek administrata lokale.

----------


## dielli qe lind

Flitet per turizmin e Shkodres!Doni te flitni per turizmin arkeologjik, mos harroni kalane e Rozafes me legjenden e famshme dhe me te bukuren legjende shqiptare ate me murosjen per segjalli te Rozafes,mos e harroni as si kryeqender te Ilirise me mbretereshe Teuten,mos harroni qe Shkodra ishte qyteti i fundit qe ra nen pushtimin turk.Doni te flasim per kulturen,kujtoni Marin Barletin qe shkroi per jeten e Skenderbeut apo "Rrethimi i Shkodres" Fishta i madh qe me Lahuten e Malesise eshte i krahasueshem me Homerin,Mjeda, Vaso Pasha e shume te tjere qe nuk po i permend per te ardhur ne ditet e sotme me aktoret e mrekullueshem Ndrek Luca,Tinka Kurti,Ndrek Prela, Serafin Fanku,Gezim Kruja,Zef Deda,Gjosho Vasia,Paulin Preka etj etj etj etj. Per te ardhur tek kenga e mrekullueshme shkodrane dhe kengetaret e saje Bik Ndoja, Shyqyri Alushi, Bujar Qamili,Myfarete Laze, Naile Hoxha, Lucije Miloti etj etj etj.Te flasim per turizmin ujor, kujtoni Velipojen ,Shiroken ,Drinin, Bunen.Apo ai malor Razma Thethi qe jane perla te Alpeve tona.Per Shkodren mund te flasim shume por une i rashe shkurt.Nje gje eshte e sigurte Shkodra eshte nje nga ato vlera qe eshte thesare per Shqiperine pamvaresisht se politika e socialisteve e la mbas dore.Nje dite edhe Shkodra( te jeni te sigurte)do te zeje vendin qe i takon.

----------


## unforgiven II

Po ju shtoj edhe disa te tjera qe mbase nuk ju doli koha ti thoni. Ne shkoder ishte studioja e pare fotografike ne Shqiperi "Marubi" , konsullata  franceze austriake qe ishin te parat ne shqiperi u hapen ne Shkoder. Sipas arkelogeve kalaja Rozafa akoma  eshte "e pazbuluar" , per mungese fondesh jane nderprere punimet germuese.Nje pjese e mire e vlerave te saj jane akoma nen toke. Ne fakt me mire te rrijne aty edhe per do kohe sa ta marrin vedin shteti. E gjithe kjo duket ne fakt si perralle nga e kaluara per menyren si eshte katandisur aktualisht qyteti, ku mezi jetojne vendasit jo me turistet. Une dua te jem optimist se nje gja do bahet por  mesa po shohim, shpresat jane te pakta dhe kemi arritur ne oren e vdekjes  se kur ti humbim te gjitha nuk do jemi me ne gjendje ti rekuperojme. Po ju bie ca shembuj ne lidhje me kete: para jo shume kohesh u shemb shtepia e "Luigj Gurakuqit" figure e larte kombetare emrin e te cilit mban edhe Universiteti i Shkodres. Ky eshte turp i madh se dihet vlera historike e kesaj figure qe njihet ne gjithe Shqiperine. Liqeni po shterron nga dita ne dite dhe po kthehet ne mocal (kjo vjen edhe nga cektesia e tij). Sipas gjeografeve jeta e tij nuk eshte e gjate dhe sa do vije ti largohet qytetit, kjo gja ndihmohet edhe nga mbeturinat inerte qe hedhin firmat e ndertimit apo lokalet perreth duke kryer krim ekologjik. Kete vere isha ne Shkoder dhe pervec do ndertesave shumekateshe e me xhamllek pa lidhje qe ishin ndertuar cdo gje ishte lene ne meshire te fatit. Po me kujtohet nje shprehje e Edi Rames (jo se asht burre i mire) "sa hyn ne Shkoder sikur ke hyre ne kandahar" sepse pike se pari te del ne pah lagjia e magjypeve ne hyrje te qytetit pastaj nje pallat qe ishte ndertuar tek ish-frigoriferi (ky ne dalje) qe kishte zene pamjen e kalase Rozafa. Lulishtet jane ne shkaterrim e siper. Rasti me ifresket lulishtja ne hyrje te qytetit buze liqenit. Dhe ajo qe eshte me e "bukura"  kudo ndertohen kisha e xhamija te reja ne vend qe ti leshojne rruge nje lulishteje. Kisha e madhe dhe Xhamija e madhe besoj se jane mjaft per qytetin tone te vogel.
Pra edhe une jam optimist se dicka do bahet, por jo atehere kur te jete shume vone dhe shenjat per kete jane te qarta, atehere nuk do kemi c`te shpetojme ma.

----------


## iliria e para

Unforgiven II, aso gjerash qe ceke ketu ende ndertonin edhe kesaj vere qe kaloi. Per fat te keq gjerat tjera qe ndihmojne punsimin, e as infrastruktura nuk permirsohen ne qytetin legjendar, ne kryeqytetin ilir, ne Shkodren dikure te bukur.
Ja ketu mund te shikoni foto nga Shkodra..

http://images.google.se/images?sourc...D:sv&q=shkodra

ose ketu
http://www.albaniafoto.com/shqiperia/albumi_14.html

----------


## unforgiven II

Leskaj propozon: Rozafa, park kombtar

A. D

Shkodra dhe turizmi ishte n qendr t diskutimeve t ministrit t Turizmit, Kulturs, Rinis dhe Sporteve Bujar Leskaj i cili prezantoi dhe drejtimet ku mbshtetet puna e dikasterit ku ai drejton. Shkodra ka pasuri t mdha turistike e kulturore q i japin asaj mundsi pr zhvillim t gjithanshm t turizmit, si atij kulturor ashtu dhe atij masiv,- tha Leskaj. Ai i njohu t pranishmit, mes tyre kryetarin e bashkis s Shkodrs, Omir Rusi, dhe specialistt e monumenteve, me propozimin e projektit t dikasterit t tij pr ta shndrruar kalan Rozafa n Park Kombtar si ai i Butrintit, dhe pr kt do t hapet dhe nj konkurs. Kjo do t bj t mundur investime t konsiderueshme n infrastrukturn e kalas. M tej ai foli dhe pr objektin monument kulture t kishs-xhami t Shn Shtjefnit, n kt kala, duke theksuar se disa grupime t caktuara po pengojn zbatimin e projektit restaurues me fonde t shtetit amerikan dhe bri thirrje q t mos pengohet ky proces. Ministri Leskaj u ndal dhe tek disa objekte t tjera me rndsi kulturore, historike e turistike n Shkodr si muzeu historik, fototeka Marubi pr t cilat u shpreh se dikasteri i tij sht i gatshm t investoj nse godinat e tyre aktuale jan t paprshtatshme. Nj ide e hedhur nga ministri i Turizmit e Kulturs n takimin e djeshm n qytetin e Shkodrs ishte dhe ngritja e nj zyre informacioni pr turizmin n qendr t qytetit, e cila do tu afroj materiale promovuese t turizmit n Shkodr, vizitorve t ndryshm, prfshir dhe t dhna n ebsit-e pr pikat turistike, monumentet e kulturs dhe gjithka q lidhet me kulturn e turizmin n kt qytet. 

marre nga Gazeta Shekulli

----------


## Brari

Shkodra ka shum "male" perpara qe ti kaperceje e pastaj ti hidhet turizmit..

A ka fuqi kryetari bashkise te ndaloje.. shkaterrimin e shkodres se vjeter..

jooo.. se dhe ai shkodrani me shpi 300 vjecare ku eshte thesar cdo gur oborri e muri e drras tavani.. don Kiosk me ba i ziu se ndryshe buk ska me hanger..
e tjera tjera probleme pafund.. 
Pra do  b   shkodra me u ndreq.. do vizionar  e kta mungojne ne fakt sepse shkodra reflekton izolimin.. 60  e ca vjecar.. edhe ne  pjekurine e intelektualve..

ska ma idromeno aty vec do kuaj si paulin sterku e ndoj kodosh nanoist.. 

shkodra asht ne hall te madh.. e kjo ka krijuar nje kompleks ne shkoder sa deri hajni edvin nje cop hajvan injorant qe ha e kullufit prej kaq vitesh fondet e krejt bashkive pritet sikur te jet  ndoj magjistar qe ben mrekullira.. 

ja cthot Rudina e Shkodres adashja e Rudines se klosajve te top chanellit..

--

KJ

E Merkure, 28 Dhjetor 2005


VARFERIA I SHTYN DREJT VJEDHJES

Shkoder- Pjesa me e madhe e hajduteve te qytetit te Shkodres jane te mitur. Sipas statistikave, ne Shkoder rezulton se te miturit zene vendin e pare ne grupmoshat qe perfshihen ne krimin e vjedhjes. Sipas burimeve nga prokuroria e policia e ketij rrethi, ka nje tendence ne rritje te hajduteve te vegjel. Vetem gjate ketij viti arrin ne 8 numri i te miturve ne gjykim per vjedhje. Ne shumicen e rasteve vjedhjet behen per nevoja ekonomike. Prinderit nuk kane mundesi te tjera dhe keshtu femija duhet te vjedhe. Vjedhje per "nevoje". Keshtu cilesohen shumica e vjedhjeve te kryera ne qytetin verior te Shkodres, te cilat me se shumti kane si autore te miturit. Varferia ekonomike edhe mungesa e vendeve te punes i detyron 14-16 vjecaret t'i drejtohen fitimit ne rruge te pandershme. Te lodhur nga jetesa e veshtire, te miturit guxojne te zgjasin duart jo vetem ne xhepat e qytetareve, por edhe te thyejne banesa dhe lokale. Ne fakt, vjedhjet e bera prej moshave te reja nuk kane te bejne me grabitje te medha. Burime nga Prokuroria e Shkodres pohojne se gjate viteve te fundit ka nje tendence ne rritje te krimit te vjedhjes, krahasuar kjo me konsumimin e veprave te tjera penale. Gjithsesi ne krye te top-listes se grabitjeve renditen te miturit. Vetem kete vit arrin ne gjashte numri i te miturve ne gjykim. Ndersa shtohen veprat penale te kryera nga keta te fundit, ne Shqiperi ende nuk funksionon nje gjykate per gjykimin te miturve. Ne kete rast procedimi nga prokuroria dhe gjykata behet me kujdes, sidomos per te miturit qe nuk e kane perseritur vepren penale. Megjithese per grupmosha te tilla "14 dhe 15-vjecaret) nuk ka perjashtim nga ligji, vete organi i akuzes dhe gjykata kane rene dakord qe per te miturit te behen gjykime te shpejtuara. "Kur kemi te bejme me persona qe kryejne per here te pare veper penale, nuk tentojme qe te japim denim maksimal. Kjo sigurisht lidhet me llojin e krimit. Ndersa nuk ndodh keshtu kur kemi te bejme me krime te perseritura. Megjithese autori i krimit mund te jete ne moshe te mitur, denimi jepet si per gjithe te tjeret",- citojne burimet nga organi hetimor i Shkodres, nderkohe qe sipas pales akuzuese ka mjaft raste te padeklaruara. Keshtu mund te ndodhe qe vete te zotet e shtepise te kapin hajdutin dhe ta leshojne ate me pas me pretendimin se eshte i mitur. Madje nuk jane te pakta rastet kur edhe blute kane patur nje moto te tille. Sipas eksperteve, vihet re edhe nje tendence tjeter, ajo e uljes se moshes nga ana e autoreve qe kryejne veprat penale ne zonen e Shkodres. Gjithsesi, statistikat e fundit flasin per ulje te kriminalitetit ne kete zone krahasur me te njejten periudhe te vitit te kaluar. 

Rudina Llazari


-



di llafe nga une..




Shkodra don nje 10 vjecar Protektorat gjermano-austriak  .. jo ne kuptimin e ndarjes teritoriale por te nje kujdesi e te nje kulturifikimi te qytetit e qytetareve.. nga nje armat teknicienesh e austro-gjermane nga te gjitha fushat.. 

pra ata ta marrin ne dore Shkodren ca vjet..e te shohim..

populli paguan qe paguan vendasit  e me mire le ti paguanim ca te huaj nja 5-10 vjet e te na vinin ne shina te progresit me baza jo kshu injoratishto- megallomanisht..

jo vetem Shkodra por cdo qytet Shqiptar ka nevoje per Ekipe te tilla me teknicien te huaj.. gjerman-austriak-japoneze Suedez etj..

vendasit jan te manget ne kulm.. ne cdo pikpamje..
sdim shkurt hesapi.. jemi injorante..

nje cop idiot si edvini psh ka zen per fyti Tiranen.. e ben cte doje..

qashtu

----------


## sirena_adria

Shkodra, Albania | Shiroka - Zogaj - Liqeni i Shkodrs - Lumi i Buns

----------


## sirena_adria

Top 15 Things To Do In Shkodra, Albania

----------


## sirena_adria

TURIZMI KULTUROR N SHKODR

Gusht 2021

----------


## sirena_adria

Shkodra si Nyje Hidrografike

----------


## sirena_adria

* "Festa e Luleve", Bashkia e Shkodrs dhuron buqet me aktivitete kulturore, artistike
*
Maj 2021 


*Festa e Luleve, 6 Maji i do viti, sht Fest Tradicionale prej shum vitesh. Qyteti q i kushtoi m shum se 150 kng luleve, qyteti i Lulebors s famshme, e kishte t natyrshme nj dit q t'i kushtohej luleve.*

Nga viti n vit, tradita sht pasuruar, duke u kthyer n nj event qytetar, me prfshirje t grupmoshave t ndryshme, t zhanreve t ndryshme t artit e sportit.

----------


## sirena_adria

*‘ ZA FEST ’, promovohen vlerat kulturore n Shkodr*


Za Fest nisi n 29 Korrik Edicionin e tij t Pest, n Shkodr. *Festivali synon t bhet nj festival q ka brenda tij shum estetika t artit, jo vetm kngn, poezin, legjendat etj., por edhe baletin kontemporan, teatrin, filmin e gjithashtu synon t ndihmoj turizmin.
*
Duke u vendosur rreth rrafshit t Shkodrs, Z Fest krkon t zhvilloj m shum aktivitetet e tij n veri t Shqipris duke pasur parasysh q kjo zon ka m shum nevoj pr zhvillim.

*Drejtori Artistik Festivalit Vlashent Sata n edicionin e 5 deklaroi, se brtham e festivalit do jet Shkodra, por ai tregoi edhe misionin shtegtar edhe jasht Shqipris*

*Tenori me fam ndrkombtare Josif Gjipali*, i cili kt her *sht b pjes e Za fest*, me kngt  shqiptare dhe t huaja ndaluar n diktatur, i jep mbshtetje Sats pr zhvillimin n djep t kulturs t ktij aktiviteti.

Ndrsa koreografi Gentian Doda, frymzuar nga folku,  ka realizuar nj  pjes baleti interesante.

Arben Bajraktaraj, thot se n logun e burrave do t  ket nj vmendje pr rrfimin si gjini n zhdukje

Gjat tre ditve t festivalit pati nj ndrthurje aktivitetesh, por qllimi kryesor ishte arti mirfillt.

*N Shirok - 29 Korrik, 30 Korrik n Gjuhadol dhe 31 Korrik tek Kalaja e Rozafs,* *Za Fest erdhi me nj numr t madh artistsh si Shpat Deda, Josif Gjipali, Ekland Hasa, Gjon`s Tears, Gentian Doda, Vlashent Sata, Gipsy Barcelona Balkan Orchestra etj.*

“Z-Fest” bn bashk artist shqiptar n Diaspor dhe trojet shqiptare. Ndaj ky aktivitet realizohet edhe me mbshtetjen e Agjencis Kombtare t Diaspors. Drejtoresha Ekzekutive e AKD, Sonila Hysi dhe Ambasadori i BE n Tiran, Luigi Soreca ishin prezent n hapjen e edicionit t pest t “Z-Fest”, n mbshtetje dhe promovimit t vlerave kulturore. /dsh/ KultPlus.com


https://www.kultplus.com/trashegimia...re-ne-shkoder/

----------


## sirena_adria

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pSObsUQzGOs

Edicioni i 5-t i “ZA Fest”, nga Thethi shtegton n Shkodr



https://gazetasi.al/za-fest-i-jep-za...e-jete-baleti/

Za Fest i jep za Shkodrs ,  Vlashent Sata - Risi do t jet baleti .

----------


## sirena_adria

*Shkodra q nuk njihni !*  -  * " Opinion "* 

Shkurt 2021 - RTV Klan


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zptm0o_3KQw

----------

